# Leftover pumpkin pie filling



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I made a pumpkin pie this morning have leftover filling, what can I do with it?


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

We are overseas and they don't have this product. I am craving it soooo bad. I dream about eating pumpkin pie filling from a can with a spoon.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

What brand is it? Give me details!


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Make a small pie?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Is it just 'pumpkin puree' or 'pumpkin pie filling' with all the spices and such added in? And about how much do you have left over...

I have several recipes, depending...

Usually I just make a small 'tartlet' with left over, if it's already got spices and such added in from the pie making, and it just won't fit into the pie tin!

If it's some 'solid puree', I sometimes make a shake or a tiny bit of 'pumpkin butter' for spreading on toast...


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I didn't wait for an answer and just made something up. Hope its good!

I added flour until it looked right and put it in muffin cups. I had enough for 11 muffins. Half of which I covered with a chocolate pecan oatmeal topping that will crisp up upon baking.

I had also accidently opened a can of condensed milk instead of evap milk so I found a recipe online to add shredded coconut and vanilla to make drop cookies. And since everything is better with cocoa, I added some cocoa powder as well.

Right now all the pumpkin things are in the oven and once those are done I can add in the coconut cookies.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PumpkinSeeds* 
What brand is it? Give me details!

I'm not sure. It looked just like the regular canned pumpkin, I guess I didn't look closely.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xenabyte* 
Is it just 'pumpkin puree' or 'pumpkin pie filling' with all the spices and such added in? And about how much do you have left over...


it was filling.

I'd love your recipes for puree though as I have some of that too.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

*giggles*

I hope the muffins turn out well!
How creative!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Pumpkin Butter*

1 15oz can solid pack pumpkin (not pie filling)
1/2 cup apple cider or juice
1/2 cup sugar (I love the depth Rapadura gives)
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp ground cloves
pinch sea salt

In a saucepan, stir all ingredients and bring to a boil. Lower heat, simmer gently and allow to cook down until it's a dark color and 'thick' like apple butter. It's GREAT on toast or biscuits!

This next cookie recipe is good for using up a 'bit' of pumpkin puree:

*Left Over Pumpkin, Cookies*

1/2 cup pumpkin puree (mashed, cooked from a fresh one, or canned)
1/3 cup flour (preferably organic, all purpose)
3 TBS sugar (Again, I love Rapadura)
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp baking powder
1/8 tsp baking soda
1/8 tsp sea salt
2 TBS golden raisins (The golden ones taste better with pumpkin)
1 tbs egg substitute or 1 egg
1 tsp vege oil (I like grapeseed)
1 tbs chopped pecans or walnuts (optional)

Combine dry ingredients. Combine pumpkin and raisins and egg/oil. Combine dry and wet ingredients, mixing until it's just moistened. Make two 3" in diameter circles with the batter on a baking sheet that is lightly greased. Sprinkle with the nuts. Bake at 375 deg. F for about 17 minutes or the cookies spring back when lightly touched.

I have another 'large cookie' batch recipe, but kids are running amuck. I'll post it later if you want another cookie recipe!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just pour it into little dishes and bake w/ the pie.


----------



## SusannahM (Sep 15, 2005)

I LOVE pumpkin ravioli. Just buy some of the wonton wrappers and put the filling in and another wrapper on top to make a ravioli. Then cook. It's really good with something like a vodka sauce (the sauce that looks pink).


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

The last time I made a pumpkin pie I heated up the extra filling on the stove with a little cream stirred in, then served it still warm to the kids as pumpkin pudding. They ate it all up with no complaints.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

I was going to suggest pumpkin pudding as well. I bake the extra filling with no crust and it makes a great pudding!!!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

You can make cakes with it by just adding it to a regular white or yellow cake recipe. If it is JUST the puree you can add it to a spice cake recipe. This is the replacement for the oil and eggs. I got that tip from weight watchers. It was a lifesaver for me a few times when I really wanted something sort of sweet. You can also do cookies with it. I usually add cinnamon chips to that though. It gives it some flair.


----------

